# spamassassin not doing so well



## sorressean (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,
I have my mail/spamassassin / mail/postfix / security/clamav running, and I manage it through security/amavisd-new. I have a few questions.

I'm curious how I might go about changing spamassassin settings--does running spamd actually let amavisd use it? I read that it doesn't, but I'm not really sure how amavisd spawns spamassassin and how I can change the settings for that. A lot of the spam I'm getting are about 3-4 phishing emails a day using paypal. I'm blocking some spam, but not very much. Is there a way I can have all URLs scanned for bit.ly/url shorteners? I don't need to receive those and would be happy throwing everything like that into the spam folder. does anyone have tips on making spamassassin work a bit better for them? I report a lot to spamcop but it would be nice to even cut down on this by 50%.

Thanks,


----------

